# Is anyone thinking of going to the New York Traders convention?



## DTM (6 January 2005)

Hi all

I'm interested in trading in the US equities markets and am considering attending the NY traders convention to learn as much as possible.

Has anyone been to one of these and is it worth it?  

Does anyone have any tips as to how I could learn more about the US markets?

All input would be greatly appreciated.


http://www.tradersexpo.com/mainTE/main.asp?site=nyot05#


----------



## positivecashflow (6 January 2005)

DTM said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any tips as to how I could learn more about the US markets?



Hi DTM,

There are a couple of good books on trading the US Markets.  PM me if you are interested.  What is your reasoning behind wanting to trade that market?  There are a lot of differences between the OZ and US markets.  Different body clock needed to! : .  Good luck.


----------



## wayneL (6 January 2005)

Get some live data and watch it for a while. That, and a couple decent books like PC suggested will teach you more than any expo.

I use a combination of www.sierrachart.com and www.mytrack.com

Many use www.esignal.com which has charting built in.

There are loads of others also.

Cheers


----------



## positivecashflow (6 January 2005)

I would also suggest read/watch as much news as you can!


----------



## DTM (6 January 2005)

Thanks Guys

Very much appreciated.


----------

